

Death by Delete - henk53
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Death-by-Delete

======
helyka
This is what happens when people "know stuff about computers." I know IT costs
money, but we exist for a reason. If they were willing to pay over 4k in
overages they could have afforded some properly trained IT.

